# Picked Up New Serra....but What?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Can anybody tell me what this is??


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Cute little bugger, looks like a Sanchezi to me.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Really?? Not a serrulatus?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

did you get it in montreal? if yeah from where?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

From an lfs in blainville.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

yes, S. serrulatus.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe he can turn out to be an irritans??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1rhom said:


> Maybe he can turn out to be an irritans??


Give it 6 months to grow out more. It'll be settled then.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

True. Frank, don't irritants have smaller spots?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1rhom said:


> True. Frank, don't irritants have smaller spots?


Generally they are combination both small and large.


----------

